# Wenger GST SEA Chrono



## solowatch

This is my most recent addition to the collection, and destined to become my daily. I love the lumes on this watch, which I tried to capture in a couple of shots, but unfortunately they don't last long.

I hope you like the pictures. I welcome comments and feedback.

Thanks.


----------



## GuzzaBee

Hi Solowatch,
I stumbled across your first post a couple of weeks back & I've been waiting for a new camera & some other purchases before posting. I've had this watch for about 7 years now & it is a beauty & still in decent condition & you've made a good buy. 
I've reduced the amount of wear I give mine -it had a couple of careless knocks, but the main reason is I'd be hard pushed to get a replacement if anything happened to it.
I'd be happy to write a comparison review of this & my other Wengers.

Nice pics', Hope you enjoy the GST half as much as I do.

I'll post some pics ASAP


----------



## GuzzaBee

Here's a couple of pics of the GST with the new camera. Not in bad nick for its age, still one of my favoured watches, but I wouldn't wear it as a 'basher' - thats reserved for the Battalion.


----------

